# Low Heart rate



## mommyjewel (Aug 14, 2010)

I woke up tonight with chest pain. I decided to take my blood pressure and that was in normal range but my HR was 52-54. I brewed a cup of coffee and started to drink that. My heart rate has been progressively going up and is now 67.

I took my atenolol last night around 5pm and woke up with the chest pain at 2pm. I am on Loratab for the pain. I am wondering if the loratab kept the atenolol in my system longer than normal and decreased my heart rate.

I am monitoring my heart rate and if it starts to decrease again I will head to the ER. I went earlier today because I was worried about my calcium level but it was normal at 9.5 kind of middle of the road, not high and not low.

I am 3 days post TT. Anyone else had this happen?


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

mommyjewel said:


> I woke up tonight with chest pain. I decided to take my blood pressure and that was in normal range but my HR was 52-54. I brewed a cup of coffee and started to drink that. My heart rate has been progressively going up and is now 67.
> 
> I took my atenolol last night around 5pm and woke up with the chest pain at 2pm. I am on Loratab for the pain. I am wondering if the loratab kept the atenolol in my system longer than normal and decreased my heart rate.
> 
> ...


Lortab has some interesting side-effects. Which includes chest pain and slow heart rate.

Our spelling is not the same so I am not sure I got the right one. I googled Loratab and kept on getting Lortab.

Let me know.
http://www.lortab-addiction.com/lortabsideeffects.html


----------



## desrtbloom (May 23, 2010)

I have been having a low heart rate ever since my TT. It has been around 50 to 52. I don't know if it is related or not.


----------



## mommyjewel (Aug 14, 2010)

I think that the lortab did decrease my heart rate and the TT too. I have noticed after my TT that my heart rate is around 65 bpm now. I prefer that over the racing pounding heart but when my heart rate got to be 52-54 then I had the chest pains.

desrtbloom- does your low heart rate cause you any discomfort?


----------



## desrtbloom (May 23, 2010)

No, but it makes me very fatigued (although I'm having bad fatigue due to my levels still not being sorted) and my chest will feel very heavy.


----------

